# Cutting up OG Impalas



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

How does everyone feel about cutting up Impalas? Does it depend on the year? Does it depend on if its all numbers matching? Does it depend on if it is hardtop or convertible? Does it matter at all?

comments please....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cutting for hydros or cutting for parts?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Skim said:


> cutting for hydros or cutting for parts?


For hydros


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i would say the it depends on the owner, what seems rare and priceless to me might be someones toy and they might not care, same goes with any modification to any car. i don't have value for factory correct or matching numbers. to me modifing a car is part of the fun.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

My personal opinion is i dont like to see any 58-61 impalas cut, weather they hardtop or a rag. Any impala 62 and newer i dont care seeing them cut for hydros regardless if they rags or nots.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I was about to buy a canadian box hardtop frame to cut and reinforce for my vert, but it didnt work out. I started thinking that I really dont want my vert frame just laying around collecting rust and dust if I did buy a hardtop frame for it. I plan on keeping the car so resale value doesnt really effect me.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> My personal opinion is i dont like to see any 58-61 impalas cut, weather they hardtop or a rag. Any impala 62 and newer i dont care seeing them cut for hydros regardless if they rags or nots.


I like seeing 58-64's cut or stock. If I owned a 58 or 59 I would probably have an extra frame to put under it and keep the original stock


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> My personal opinion is i dont like to see any 58-61 impalas cut, weather they hardtop or a rag. Any impala 62 and newer i dont care seeing them cut for hydros regardless if they rags or nots.


if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting. 
there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

God's Son2 said:


> I like seeing 58-64's cut or stock. If I owned a 58 or 59 I would probably have an extra frame to put under it and keep the original stock


i agree with u there.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


thats why i SAID its my opinion homie.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


but didnt you put a different frame under Hellbent? why did you want to keep it uncut, to resale the frame or to put it back under Hellbent if you wanted too?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i sold the og frame to texas massacre his rag frame was butchered and it partially paid for my frame wrap on a canadian frame


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

it will never go back to stock. not as long as i own it.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I hear that.

I had a 62 hardtop that I sold a couple months ago. I didnt want to cut that frame cause I knew I wanted a vert and reselling the 62 cut up might not bring me the money I wanted


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


:rofl::yes::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


I could understand not hopping a 58 but a 59 and 60 why not? do you mean hopping at competitions or street swangin too?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I'm with Skim for the most part. Unless it was a Z-11 63 or maybe a 409 car. The rest I say cut them. LoL. It comes down to what your intentions for the car is. If its to sale a stock numbers matching will most the time bring more money than a chromed out lowrider.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

yetti said:


> I'm with Skim for the most part. Unless it was a Z-11 63 or maybe a 409 car. The rest I say cut them. LoL. It comes down to what your intentions for the car is. If its to sale a stock numbers matching will most the time bring more money than a chromed out lowrider.


but a 63 z11 with an aluminum front end will hop high yea, i wouldnt cut that or a 409 or a 61 ss.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cut it, i dont care what it is. im no car collector.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> but a 63 z11 with an aluminum front end will hop high yea, i wouldnt cut that or a 409 or a 61 ss.


Too bad you don't like donks. Cause if you did we wouldn't have to read your bullshit topics/posts on a LOWRIDER site. 


Cut it, or GTFO.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> Too bad you don't like donks. Cause if you did we wouldn't have to read your bullshit topics/posts on a LOWRIDER site.
> 
> 
> Cut it, or GTFO.


"" fo troooooooooooooooooooooof!!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

as long as its lay and play I think its fine, cause really all your gonna have is 4 cylinder holes and what ever kinda holes you make to mount the rack now to fix, then the car can be put back to stock with minimal shit needed. guess it all depends on what you wanna do with your car, I finally got my dream car (65 impala) I know its not a desired year, but I had to take out a loan to buy the car, was the most Ive ever spent on a old car and I didnt hesitate on puttin 2 pumps 4 batts in it, knowing I wouldnt be happy rollin if it wasnt juiced


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jack Bauer said:


> Too bad you don't like donks. Cause if you did we wouldn't have to read your bullshit topics/posts on a LOWRIDER site.
> 
> 
> Cut it, or GTFO.





rivman said:


> "" fo troooooooooooooooooooooof!!




BOTH OF YOU ARE COMPLETE *******. STAY OUT OF MY TOPIC. THIS IS A SERIOUS THREAD AND I DONT WANT LITTLE MINDS IN HERE WITH YOUR GARBAGE. 


FAGOTTS. YOU BOTH ARE LOSERS!!!! GOOD LUCK WITH THE LIVES YOU DONT AND WILL NOT HAVE. THANK YOU


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

God's Son2 said:


> BOTH OF YOU ARE COMPLETE *******. STAY OUT OF MY TOPIC. THIS IS A SERIOUS THREAD AND I DONT WANT LITTLE MINDS IN HERE WITH YOUR GARBAGE.
> 
> 
> FAGOTTS. YOU BOTH ARE LOSERS!!!! GOOD LUCK WITH THE LIVES YOU DONT AND WILL NOT HAVE. THANK YOU


Not nice talk for a Jesus lover, better hit church tonight and ask for forgiveness for being such a cocksucker.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

God's Son2 said:


> I could understand not hopping a 58 but a 59 and 60 why not? do you mean hopping at competitions or street swangin too?


go right ahead and beat the fuck out of an OG 58 or 59 continental kit. kthxbye.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Skim said:


> go right ahead and beat the fuck out of an OG 58 or 59 continental kit. kthxbye.


This motherfucker will never even own a 58-59 anyways


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

509Rider said:


> This motherfucker will never even own a 58-59 anyways


I COULD GET A 59 VERT TOMORROW IF I WANTED IT. I DONT WANT A 58 OR 59.

SPEAK ON THE LITTLE THINGS YOU DO KNOW


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Skim said:


> go right ahead and beat the fuck out of an OG 58 or 59 continental kit. kthxbye.


IF I WAS GOING TO SWANG A 59 OR 60 I WOULDNT HAVE ONE ON THERE, DUH!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

regallowlow187 said:


> as long as its lay and play I think its fine, cause really all your gonna have is 4 cylinder holes and what ever kinda holes you make to mount the rack now to fix, then the car can be put back to stock with minimal shit needed. guess it all depends on what you wanna do with your car, I finally got my dream car (65 impala) I know its not a desired year, but I had to take out a loan to buy the car, was the most Ive ever spent on a old car and I didnt hesitate on puttin 2 pumps 4 batts in it, knowing I wouldnt be happy rollin if it wasnt juiced


65'S ARE COOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

God's Son2 said:


> I COULD GET A 59 VERT TOMORROW IF I WANTED IT. I DONT WANT A 58 OR 59.
> 
> SPEAK ON THE LITTLE THINGS YOU DO KNOW


Than do it balla for Jesus


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I dont want a 59


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

58's and 59's are overated.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

God's Son2 said:


> 58's and 59's are overated.


Lol your a ruhtard


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats whats screwed up with Layitlow. You make a serious topic with understandable questions and you got immature clowns that come in here and screw it up. Take that nonsense to offtopic. You got serious personal issues


MODS CAN CLOSE THIS TOPIC. WE GOT PEOPLE FOULING UP THE GAME.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


X63 CUT THAT BITCH,,,BUT EVERY CAR I HAVE GETS CUT FOR JUICE AND IF ITS CUT 4 JUICE U KNOW DAM WELL IM NOT SCARED TO HIT A SWITCH WHETHER ITS HOPPIN OR 3 WHEELIN


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

God's Son2 said:


> Thats whats screwed up with Layitlow. You make a serious topic with understandable questions and you got immature clowns that come in here and screw it up. Take that nonsense to offtopic. You got serious personal issues
> 
> 
> MODS CAN CLOSE THIS TOPIC. WE GOT PEOPLE FOULING UP THE GAME.


Sensitive ass


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

if its a car worth lowriding, then its worth it to cut it.


granted, if you build a 58 and cut the cylinder holes with a torch, use a 2x4 as a battery hold down or even put delta dumps on the setup, there should be a firing squad waiting to shoot you dead on the spot.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:rofl::rofl da butthurt/hypocrit/bitch boy/bible thumping wanna be christian!

..."it's a serious topic with serious questions" BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

NEWS FLASH....problem isn't the topic, problem is the joke who started it. kthnxbye


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

TATTOO-76 said:


> if its a car worth lowriding, then its worth it to cut it.
> 
> 
> granted, if you build a 58 and cut the cylinder holes with a torch, use a 2x4 as a battery hold down or even put delta dumps on the setup, there should be a firing squad waiting to shoot you dead on the spot.


:rofl: that made my day


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


you got trolled by shoeone32


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

509Rider said:


> Sensitive ass


no, just a couple peeps get on my nerves... its like they're flies that just buzz around your head


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

If it was a pretty OG car and the plan from the start was to buy it fix it a lil bit and flip it then yea of course not, but more than likely that's not the case (I know for me it would anyway).


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

both of my Impalas are Cut! 1st and 2nd generation but I do have a spare frame for one of them just in case I wanna go back stock:biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'm all about doing your thing, but I'd feel better cutting up a project car than something mint. Same goes for chopping up a mint 32 Ford or prostreeting a 69 Camaro.



3StarsNSun said:


> If it was a pretty OG car and the plan from the start was to buy it fix it a lil bit and flip it then yea of course not, but more than likely that's not the case (I know for me it would anyway).


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

Do what you want you feel is right eh .


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

God's Son2 said:


> 58's and 59's are overated.


:scrutinize: and so is the bible


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

God's Son2 said:


> How does everyone feel about cutting up Impalas? Does it depend on the year? Does it depend on if its all numbers matching? Does it depend on if it is hardtop or convertible? Does it matter at all?
> 
> comments please....


_I'll cut any fucking car I own as long as my names on the title, could give a fuck less about numbers.....unless it was one that had 2500 og miles in pristine condition, then I may think about a week before i did it....lol_


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> both of my Impalas are Cut! 1st and 2nd generation but I do have a spare frame for one of them just in case I wanna go back stock:biggrin:


pics or it dint happen homie


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I would cut any old Impala,but I would have an extra frame for it ,just in case .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

big differences between cutting impalas and "cutting" impalas


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> big differences between cutting impalas and "cutting" impalas


Says the model maker who's never even sat in one.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I know this thread is about juicing but I got to say anyway, it's a damn shame when people cut up two door impala hardtops for use as convertible conversions. If your going to do that shit chop up a belair or bisquick. That is all carry on.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I know this thread is about juicing but I got to say anyway, it's a damn shame when people cut up two door impala hardtops for use as convertible conversions. If your going to do that shit chop up a belair or bisquick. That is all carry on.


HELL YEA I AGREE ON THAT ONE,,EVERYBODY TELS ME TO CONVERT MY HARDTOP I SAY HELL NA IT WONT BE DA SAME AS A REAL CONVERTIBLE AND KNOCKS VALUE DOWN IN MY OPINION,,BUT IF ITS A 2 DOOR HT BISCANYNE OR BELAIR DO IT IT BRINGS DA VALUE UP ON THEM LOL


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I know this thread is about juicing but I got to say anyway,* it's a damn shame when people cut up two door impala hardtops for use as convertible conversions*. If your going to do that shit chop up a belair or bisquick. That is all carry on.


not a fan of verts but as long as its done right i could care less seen a 57 bel air go through the same shit you couldnt tell unless you looked at the numbers. if your talking about the east la ragging then yeah that shit is fucked up


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> not a fan of verts but as long as its done right i could care less seen a 57 bel air go through the same shit you couldnt tell unless you looked at the numbers. if your talking about the east la ragging then yeah that shit is fucked up


AND THE TITLE ALSO


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> not a fan of verts but as long as its done right i could care less seen a 57 bel air go through the same shit you couldnt tell unless you looked at the numbers. if your talking about the east la ragging then yeah that shit is fucked up


says the bitch whos never owned or sat in any year impala, let alone seen any conversion rag, and also has never been to east LA either.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> says the bitch whos never owned or sat in any year impala, let alone seen any conversion rag, and also has never been to east LA either.


:shocked:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

i like cutting impalas


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> says the bitch whos never owned or sat in any year impala, let alone seen any conversion rag, and also has never been to east LA either.


how you doing shoeone32? i heard blacks invented Von Dutch and 1 Shot


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Str8 Klownin said:


> :drama:


he seems to have an agenda with lowriders being built outside of cali and complaining about a 15 year old picture of japanese dressing like mexicans stealing his culture. white farmers been dressing like that for centuries you add a mexican flag, tan, spanglish, thigh highs,flea market locs with a 13 engraved, negative disposition of the police and boom you have instant west coast cholo.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

God's Son2 said:


> Thats whats screwed up with Layitlow. You make a serious topic with understandable questions and you got immature clowns that come in here and screw it up. Take that nonsense to offtopic. You got serious personal issues
> 
> 
> MODS CAN CLOSE THIS TOPIC. WE GOT PEOPLE FOULING UP THE GAME.


lol caught feelings. Mods, plz move this to OT


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I know this thread is about juicing but I got to say anyway, it's a damn shame when people cut up two door impala hardtops for use as convertible conversions. If your going to do that shit chop up a belair or bisquick. That is all carry on.





IMPALA863 said:


> HELL YEA I AGREE ON THAT ONE,,EVERYBODY TELS ME TO CONVERT MY HARDTOP I SAY HELL NA IT WONT BE DA SAME AS A REAL CONVERTIBLE AND KNOCKS VALUE DOWN IN MY OPINION,,BUT IF ITS A 2 DOOR HT BISCANYNE OR BELAIR DO IT IT BRINGS DA VALUE UP ON THEM LOL



I LIKE 2 DR BEL AIRS AND BISCAYNES, THEY ACTUALLY CATCH GOOD PRICES ON EBAY... OG OR THROW A 409 IN THERE YOU GOT SOMETHING. I WOULDNT SWITCH ONE UP BUT SURE WOULD ROD ONE


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> _I'll cut any fucking car I own as long as my names on the title, could give a fuck less about numbers.....unless it was one that had 2500 og miles in pristine condition, then I may think about a week before i did it....lol_


lol


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

OK, FOR ALL YOU DIEHARD LOWRIDERS, IF YOU INHERITED A MINT OG 15K ORIGINAL MILE 60 IMPALA FOR YO MOMMAS BROTHER I BET YOU WOULDNT CHOP IT UP OR WOULD YOU?


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


oh shit skim dog knows whats up look at white trash clean ass fuck lifted


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

toons said:


> oh shit skim dog knows whats up look at white trash clean ass fuck lifted


maybe its just southerners more. they want to put bags on them to conserve the "value"


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

Life is very short cut away and have fun


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

God's Son2 said:


> OK, FOR ALL YOU DIEHARD LOWRIDERS, IF YOU INHERITED A MINT OG 15K ORIGINAL MILE 60 IMPALA FOR YO MOMMAS BROTHER I BET YOU WOULDNT CHOP IT UP OR WOULD YOU?


Shit id get a hard on taking a hole saw to that og frame and floor pan. Im sorry but stock impalas just dont do nothing for me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

God's Son2 said:


> OK, FOR ALL YOU DIEHARD LOWRIDERS, IF YOU INHERITED A MINT OG 15K ORIGINAL MILE 60 IMPALA FOR YO MOMMAS BROTHER I BET YOU WOULDNT CHOP IT UP OR WOULD YOU?


I would do exactly what SinSixty did when he had his first red 60 convertible that was pristine OG unrestored perfect condition, low mileage, he sold it to a collector went out and bought one that had already been fully restored and cut that bitch. Props to him.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Wouldn't matter how rare it was to me, I would cut any 57-61 I'm a Lowrider, stock cars are boring.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> maybe its just southerners more. they want to put bags on them to conserve the "value"


The same ******* southerners that talk shit about lowriders are the same assholes that hack classic cars up to fit wider back tires in them. 

I've seen a few Impalas with hack job mini tubs in the rear. Fuck those ******** and their gay ass airride.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> OK, FOR ALL YOU DIEHARD LOWRIDERS, IF YOU INHERITED A MINT OG 15K ORIGINAL MILE 60 IMPALA FOR YO MOMMAS BROTHER I BET YOU WOULDNT CHOP IT UP OR WOULD YOU?


If you wouldn't cut it, go join "late great chevy" and GTFO. /topic. 


I wouldn't care if the car came from a museum. If its a car I wanted, I'd cut it.


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> The same ******* southerners that talk shit about lowriders are the same assholes that hack classic cars up to fit wider back tires in them.
> 
> I've seen a few Impalas with hack job mini tubs in the rear. Fuck those ******** and their gay ass airride.


Jacking shit up :rimshot:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Jack Tripper said:


> Jacking shit up :rimshot:


Giggidy, Giggidy, Giggidy


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

big C said:


> Shit id get a hard on taking a hole saw to that og frame and floor pan. Im sorry but stock impalas just dont do nothing for me


you would be diehard then



Skim said:


> I would do exactly what SinSixty did when he had his first red 60 convertible that was pristine OG unrestored perfect condition, low mileage, he sold it to a collector went out and bought one that had already been fully restored and cut that bitch. Props to him.


smart hustle



509Rider said:


> Wouldn't matter how rare it was to me, I would cut any 57-61 I'm a Lowrider, stock cars are boring.


ruthless lowrider



Jack Bauer said:


> The same ******* southerners that talk shit about lowriders are the same assholes that hack classic cars up to fit wider back tires in them.
> 
> I've seen a few Impalas with hack job mini tubs in the rear. Fuck those ******** and their gay ass airride.


true, saying one thing and doing the opposite


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

It's just a car. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

As far as im concerned... If im a rider... it needs to be cut, period. I dont care if its a 58 impala vert with gold engraved under carriage with all the bells and whistles. I need to drive it, and it needs switches!


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


Hell yea it aint no fun on bags or ridin stock im trying to get this 61 vert from my cuz n he wanted me not to cut it " he said that way if u ever have to sell it ill buy it back " i lied n said i wouldnt but hopefully i can get it off him after i sell my 66


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


thats the same way i feel


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

any car I plan on keeping will be cut sooner or later, altho when I have a 58 rag one day, I will get a rolling chassis 4 it and keep the stock 1 for if I ever had to sell it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

God's Son2 said:


> BOTH OF YOU ARE COMPLETE *******. STAY OUT OF MY TOPIC. THIS IS A SERIOUS THREAD AND I DONT WANT LITTLE MINDS IN HERE WITH YOUR GARBAGE.
> 
> 
> FAGOTTS. YOU BOTH ARE LOSERS!!!! GOOD LUCK WITH THE LIVES YOU DONT AND WILL NOT HAVE. THANK YOU


U mad


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

God's Son2 said:


> Thats whats screwed up with Layitlow. You make a serious topic with understandable questions and you got immature clowns that come in here and screw it up. Take that nonsense to offtopic. You got serious personal issues
> 
> 
> MODS CAN CLOSE THIS TOPIC. WE GOT PEOPLE FOULING UP THE GAME.


Butthurt bitch


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.



*AGREED WORD FOR WORD......:werd:


ANY IMPALA "HOPPERS" MAKE ME SAD.... *


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

OK, LETS TEST YOUR DIEHARDNESS. IF YOU INHERITED THE FIRST 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE LEVEL AIR CAR WITH WORKING LEVEL AIR SYSTEM, WOULD YOU DO SURGERY AND INSTALL CYLINDERS?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

God's Son2 said:


> OK, LETS TEST YOUR DIEHARDNESS. IF YOU INHERITED THE FIRST 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE LEVEL AIR CAR WITH WORKING LEVEL AIR SYSTEM, WOULD YOU DO SURGERY AND INSTALL CYLINDERS?


I WUD,WOULDNT HAVE TO THINK TWICE ABOUT,,THATS JUZ ME


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

cut em


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

God's Son2 said:


> OK, LETS TEST YOUR DIEHARDNESS. IF YOU INHERITED THE FIRST 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE LEVEL AIR CAR WITH WORKING LEVEL AIR SYSTEM, WOULD YOU DO SURGERY AND INSTALL CYLINDERS?


i wouldnt, level air 58's aint cheap


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

depends where u are going with the car. but i say yes cut it. would i cut a bone stock show room floor 59 convertible tri power. NO. if i wanted a cut 59 cv i would buy a driver condition car, with a 350 and cut it. theres a difference between being a lowrider and blowing stupid money away. would i cut a 61 rag ss. that is a true ss cov with 348, probably not, id sell it and find me a 283 car 61 cv and cut that. would i cut a 64 ht 409 car. probably, and sell the 409 and get a 350 with serpt. kit. see where im going with this. ...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

lone star said:


> depends where u are going with the car. but i say yes cut it. would i cut a bone stock show room floor 59 convertible tri power. NO. if i wanted a cut 59 cv i would buy a driver condition car, with a 350 and cut it. theres a difference between being a lowrider and blowing stupid money away. would i cut a 61 rag ss. that is a true ss cov with 348, probably not, id sell it and find me a 283 car 61 cv and cut that. would i cut a 64 ht 409 car. probably, and sell the 409 and get a 350 with serpt. kit. see where im going with this. ...


yes. being smart with your assets and finances.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I just put the Stock SS caps back on 63 because I traded my wires and I like the way it looks stock.

really there is a few ways you can do an Impala for example:

1 stock
2 with wires
3 with big wheels
4 wires and switches
5 wires and air
6 big wheels and air
7 stock hubs and air
8 stock hubs and juice

I've seen SS 63's and 64's with juice and with the SS hubcaps and it looks good. My favorite would be the full blown 13's and juice. you have to look at each option and see what youll be happy with most now and later on


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> I just put the Stock SS caps back on 63 because I traded my wires and I like the way it looks stock.
> 
> really there is a few ways you can do an Impala for example:
> 
> ...



STFU already /topic


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out, you guys can come and discuss this topic at the cruise 

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

God's Son2 said:


> yes. being smart with your assets and finances.


the way i see it, its very hard to get anything over 40k for a cut impala. no matter if u have 100k in it. you just have to ask yourself is it worth throwing the money away on something that really isnt going to add any value. 

1. stock color convertible 62-64 on 13s and lifted = 25k
2. same car with chrome or wrapped frame maybe 28k.
same car with full chrome under and under hood - 30 to 35 to the right person.

58 and 59 in a different league, 60 is the step child. just funny to see when people sell a car and boast about the "appraisal" it has. appraisals dont mean shit, unless you want to do an insurance job. or when they say they have 20k invested in the car, but will take 8k for it, not much of an investment is it. the car is only worth what someone will pay end of story.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

it comes down to how deep your pockets are.

100k isnt worth the same to everyone


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

yetti said:


> I'm with Skim for the most part. Unless it was a Z-11 63 or maybe a 409 car. The rest I say cut them. LoL. It comes down to what your intentions for the car is. If its to sale a stock numbers matching will most the time bring more money than a chromed out lowrider.


Id have to say "All the time"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

God's Son2 said:


> OK, FOR ALL YOU DIEHARD LOWRIDERS, IF YOU INHERITED A MINT OG 15K ORIGINAL MILE 60 IMPALA FOR YO MOMMAS BROTHER I BET YOU WOULDNT CHOP IT UP OR WOULD YOU?


Id trade for a 65-68 impala :yes:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

I COULDNT HAVE A 1959 IMPALA VERT WITHOUT HYDROS IT WOULDNT B THE SAME IM NOT LOOKING TO SELL IT AND I DONT CARE HOW MUCH ITS WORTH TO OTHER PEOPLE IM A LOWRIDER HYDROS 14"S AND CANDY PAINT I LEAVE STOCK CARS TO THE HOT RODDERS AND THE OLD PPL :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


:werd:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

damn right im gonna cut it, prolly mod it abit too! i dont care what year it is. im into lowriders, not restorations.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

like he said :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I dont like cars straight from the factory, its got to be customized. only people that dont customize are hot rodders and old people like dude said above


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


yesssirrr!! chuuuuchhhh....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> I dont like cars straight from the factory, its got to be customized.* only people that dont customize are hot rodders* and old people like dude said above


you on crack?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> I dont like cars straight from the factory, its got to be customized. only people that dont customize are hot rodders and old people like dude said above


when did hotrodders stop customizing cars?????????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> when did hotrodders stop customizing cars?????????


I thought the same shit you need about 4 lowriders parkednside by side to match the customization mods on a hot rod


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

TATTOO-76 said:


> when did hotrodders stop customizing cars?????????


HE MENT CUSTOMIZE LIKE HOW US LOWRIDERS DO


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> HE MENT CUSTOMIZE LIKE HOW US LOWRIDERS DO


youre no where even close to what they do


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> youre no where even close to what they do


post like 4 pages of dragsters, show him whats up


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> youre no where even close to what they do


I BEEN TO HOT ROD SPOTS, AND DRAG RACES,,IM INTO ALL THAT,,HOT RODDERS BASICLY DO THE SAME THING,PAINT,INTERIOR,HORSE POWER,TRANSMISSION,FRAME OFF,,SUSPENSION,SUM DO THE FRAME WITH TUBING,,,,NOT NEW AT THAT,IM INTO EVERYTHING BUT DONKS AND SWANGERS,,BUT ILL NEVER NOT OWN A LOWRIDER,,IV BEEN IN IT SINCE YOUNG..MATTERFACT MY FATHER N LAW HAS A FORD T BUCKET WIT A SBC ILL POST PICS OF IF WANTED


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> I BEEN TO HOT ROD SPOTS, AND DRAG RACES,,IM INTO ALL THAT


then you know trying to compare this 








vs this doesnt even come close


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> then you know trying to compare this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST DA 2ND PIC THRU DA LAYITLOW, I CANT SEE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:fool2:


Lownslow302 said:


> then you know trying to compare this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> REPOST DA 2ND PIC THRU DA LAYITLOW, I CANT SEE


here you go maria


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> then you know trying to compare this


wouldnt consider that hot rod, thats more street rod.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> wouldnt consider that hot rod, thats more street rod.


like it matters lowriders always group things into one category


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> here you go maria


THANK YOU JOSE,,AND ID RATHER HAVE THE SBC THEN THE CHRYSLER CUZ DODGE MAKES CHRYSLER,,,BUT WHICH PIC ARE U GOIN FOR? CAUSE TO ME BOTH ARE CLEAN AS FUCK SO WATS THERE TO COMPARE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> like it matters lowriders always group things into one category


not all lowriders do.


hot rods, street rods, kustoms, sleds, are all different to me.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> like it matters lowriders always group things into one category


like model cars and real cars :burn:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> like model cars and real cars :burn:


:rofl:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> like it matters lowriders always group things into one category


lol, that's you opinion


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> like model cars and real cars :burn:


:chuck:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> then you know trying to compare this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I a lowrider man and have been for 17+ years but I like the Chrysler engine better. I dont like all that chrome under the hood


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


x55-76 2dr
:h5:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Skim said:


> if u scared to lowride get the fuck out the game nicca lol. i will cut anything i dont care if its a 57 rag, 58 its getting cut because this is lowriding not car collecting.
> there is a difference though, i wouldnt hop a 58-60 but i would damn sure cut it for hydros.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cut that shit uppppp


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

sand1 said:


> i like cutting impalas


:h5:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

you only live once cut it that shit up and have fun.

i could patch up a car and you would not even notice that shit has been cut.

and people always think you need to have this big heavy ass rack welded with 2x2 box to the frame. for a lay and play you can bolt that shit right to the floor with a thin rack and a small amount of batts and your good


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thrtes a difference between cutting for hydros or whatever and butchering it. Its all about quality work


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

ro4life66 said:


> Thrtes a difference between cutting for hydros or whatever and butchering it. Its all about quality work


:werd:


----------

